# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мониторы Philips будут доступны к продаже в Currys и PC World начиная с 2014

## Labs

Компания MMD расширяет каналы сбыта благодаря сотрудничеству с крупнейшими компаниями по розничной торговле в Великобритании и Ирландии.

Компания MMD, лицензионный партнёр Philips, расширяет свои каналы сбыта в Великобритании и Ирландии, благодаря сотрудничеству с крупнейшими компаниями по розничной торговле электронными товарами. С января 2014 избранные модели мониторов Philips будут доступны в Currys и PC World.

Тесное сотрудничество

Currys и PC World являются собственностью Dixons Retail – крупнейшего ритейлера в Европе, специализирующегося в области потребительской электроники. На первой стадии избранные модели мониторов Philips будут представлены в нескольких точках продаж в Великобритании и Ирландии так же, как и на онлайн платформах Currys и PC World. Среди них будет модель 23” (58.4 см) 234E5QHAW, которая может похвастаться высокоскоростной панелью AH-IPS, а также многими дополнительными опциями такими, как встроенные динамики (2 x 5 W) и возможность подключения MHL для совместимых устройств Android. Данная Full HD модель в ультратонкой рамке несомненно придётся по вкусу покупателям, и они смогут по достоинству оценить её в более чем ста местах продаж. Модель является эксклюзивной для реализации в Currys и PC World.

С элегантным монитором 234E5QHAW вы насладитесь реалистичными изображениями. Благодаря технологии MHL к дисплею можно подключать совместимые смартфоны и планшеты Android.

Пол Батлер (Paul Butler), региональный директор по продажам компании MMD, комментирует: “Компания MMD с нетерпением ждет сотрудничества с Currys и PC World. Мы полагаемся на качество и привлекательность нашей продукции так же, как и на опыт и отличный сервис Currys и PC World. Мы уверены, что это поможет Philips укрепить свои позиции на рынке Великобритании”. 

Катрина Адамчик (Katrina Adamczyk), категорийный менеджер по настольным ПК и мониторам Currys PC World, сообщает: “Мы рады предложить нашим покупателям продукцию компании MMD. Инновационные модели мониторов компании Philips, представленные в проверенных компаниях розничной торговли, привлекут внимание покупателей. Компания Currys и PC World стремится к выгодным сделкам для покупателей в Великобритании. Мы с нетерпением ждём сотрудничества с поставщиком, который специализируется в разработке потребительских товаров, ориентированных на клиента".

----------

